# Cauldron Creep head motor question



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have a question for those of you who have built the cauldron creep with the nodding head motor.

Instead of a skull for the creep, I'm making a witch. I was going to use a deer motor for the head movement because I have some on hand. The head I want to use is rather heavy and I think the deer motor will get stripped in minutes.

Some of you have used vent motors. Do they have the same issue with torque? Is there a higher torque motor out there that is small, quiet and won't break the bank?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The vent motors are pretty torque-y, but you may have a problem with the way that you have to mount the crank arm on the shaft. Most people (including me) use a 1/4-20 bolt screwed into the hole in the center of the shaft. Can the head you're using be counterweighted to balance the load?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thank you both! I have a counterweight I can use with the deer motor. Hopefully that's the solution. 

The deer motor was a curbies harvest so I didn't want to add the cost of another motor onto the project if I could avoid it.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Heres a couple of vids of my Stirring Witch prop using the Cauldron Creep framework. I used a deer motor for the head movement with no issues. The second vid shows the construction. Hope this helps.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting the videos and giving details on construction CycloneJack. Your description made it easy to follow along for a novice like me. Now I have to gather my parts, most of which I have already, and get to work. I was actually looking to use a motor, reindeer or wiper, to pedal a stationary bicycle but your videos are giving me more food for thought...


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great motion!
The mask is great too!


----------

